# Looking for embro hat fulfilment



## wesley1706 (Aug 12, 2015)

hi

i am urgently looking for embro hat fulfilment service.

i am selling on ebay.


thank you


----------



## EmbDigit (12 mo ago)

Hello Wasley,

I would be happy to answer your quries, please could you breifly tell us how urgent you need it?

Thanks


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

If you do 144 or more of the same design Otto Cap will do it for you.


----------



## wesley1706 (Aug 12, 2015)

currently i am selling 2 types of hat. Will be great if you can provide more variety types of hat.

-structured sandwich bill cap
-high crown structured five panel bill cap.
-embro file in DST format (i will do the digitize)

color in black and navy

please find the attached photos of the hats iam selling.

my current vendor is using hat from port and company

i think she get them from this site

Port & Company | Brands | SanMar

my price are :

usd 13.5 include US domestic shipping with
usd 18.5 for canada
usd 24 for international

I hope i can place order asap.

thank you


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i'm pretty sure you cannot impersonate an fbi agent, or use their trademarked name

is this why you are looking for a new vendor, because they would not print these 'fbi' caps for you?


----------



## wesley1706 (Aug 12, 2015)

into the T said:


> i'm pretty sure you cannot impersonate an fbi agent, or use their trademarked name
> 
> is this why you are looking for a new vendor, because they would not print these 'fbi' caps for you?


i dont sell this fbi hat. 

this is just a sample of the hat type

thanks


----------

